# modify barn siding



## DaveyC (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I need to modify some tongue and groove barn siding. The top picture is what you can buy at the lumber yard. I need to modify it to match the bottom picture. Notice the area just beyond the tongue. If this is best done with a router, which bit should I use. Thank you for your help.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

do you have some pieces you can practice on ???
what is the quantity you are wanting to modify ?
there is a technique you could use with a table saw that might
give you the result you are looking for - vs - a router bit.

.


----------



## DaveyC (Sep 25, 2018)

I can get some scrap pieces. I'm looking to do around 80 to 100 linear feet. Thanks.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

google: *Cove Cutting on a Table Saw* ~ or "cutting cove molding on a table saw".
it has been discussed on this forum just a few weeks ago and a member posted
a diagram chart of how to set up the table saw to obtain certain cove cuts.
here is a starter: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/45719

.

.


----------



## DaveyC (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you. I'll check them out.


----------

